# looking for bismarck guy that shot bull elk west of walhalla



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I am trying to locate the guy that shot a bull elk on our land west of walhalla nd a while back. I am just looking for picture evidence for the game and fish that elk are up in that area so we qualify for gratis elk tags. I don't think there were to many tags filled in that area so he shouldn't be tough to track down. Thanks for any help.


----------

